# Yorkshire Mini-me (et) March 11th - Harry Ramsdens



## Guest (Feb 21, 2006)

Thought Id start a new thread for this mini-meet as it was getting mixed up on the Skipton meet (2nd April).

This one will be on March 11th @1pm at Harry Ramsden's in Guiseley, Leeds (LS20 8LZ - post code for all your SatNav boffs)

update:
weather forecast still shows snow in the afternoon

List of people so far:
AndyRoo_TT 
hemTT 
Leg / Waylander 
Leg's cousin (Lotus in our rear view mirror)  
RS_QTT 
MikeyG 
Sim 
geewceeTT 
TTCool 
5 cw
MARLY 13

*11* so far - not bad for a mini-meet


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

I'm going to say 'very likely' to this one - meaning about 90% chance that I'll be there. Worryingly close to Leeds though - we rural types get alarmed by vast conurbations like that....not to mention the scariness of the probable swathes of blue rinse on offer at Harry Ramsden's of course!


----------



## hemTT (Oct 12, 2004)

count me in! ill let you know well in advance if anything changes with my holiday times etc.

Thanks Andy


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

defo


----------



## RS_QTT (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks for starting this as a new thread!


----------



## hemTT (Oct 12, 2004)

just to confirm this is on Saturday?


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2006)

hemTT said:


> just to confirm this is on Saturday?


yes, 11th March is Saturday.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I should be there


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Sorry at work  
Will be interested in future meets though!!!


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I take it there is the aim of going on a cruise. Anyone planning the route?


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2006)

Sim said:


> I take it there is the aim of going on a cruise. Anyone planning the route?


Im not sure. I just thought it was a mini-meet. If you can think of a route, please post suggestions - dont know who's heading this meet? I just started it to make sure no-one (including me) got mixed up with the Skipton one.

so, suggested routes plz!

Also, are we eating in, or taking out?


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x ... &ay=442447

How about a spot of lunch, the a cruise: Ilkley via Burley in Whalfdale onto Bolton Bridge via Lanbar and then up to Blubberhouses and then returning to Askwith and Otley. Then a quick drink and home James.


----------



## Waylander (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey guys, im new to the forum legs invited me after long talks over his Audi and my craving for an A3. Looks like hes invited me to passanger with him to the meet so i can see some real cars 

Ill see thee all there probably

Way


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi Way, no flippin biker leathers in my car m8ty. Blasted power rangers.

Bag o chips, then some cruisin, stop somewhere in North Yorks for some photos and then some pop and home eh.

Wanna be home for 6-7 tbh see kids before they go to bed.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2006)

Sim said:


> http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x=418263&y=442447&z=5&sv=418263,442447&st=4&ar=Y&mapp=newmap.srf&searchp=newsearch.srf&ax=418263&ay=442447
> 
> How about a spot of lunch, the a cruise: Ilkley via Burley in Whalfdale onto Bolton Bridge via Lanbar and then up to Blubberhouses and then returning to Askwith and Otley. Then a quick drink and home James.


Sounds real good. Just a few comments. The dual carriage way past Burley-in-Wharfdale is sometimes crawling with police (watch it!) - when its quiet, its good :twisted: 
Maybe stop for a photo-op at Ilkey's Cow & Calf?
Same route as you suggest then, instead of Blubberhouses then to Askwith, we should carry on the A59 until we reach the junction with B6451 and then go down there. We pass the Sun Inn (Way should know it if he's a biker!). Should be a really good photo-op as we go over Lindley Wood Reservoir  and the scenery is better that way (I go that route every w/end!) then that brings you into Otley


----------



## geewceeTT (Aug 7, 2005)

Just seen this topic. Im still up for this mini-meet.
You gotta love Harry Ramsdens... :wink:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

For your Sat Nav:

Harry Ramsdens
Otley Road
Guiseley
Leeds
LS20 8LZ

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Count me in 8)


----------



## Waylander (Feb 24, 2006)

i know it but never been Andy lol

I go to Squires in Shurburn, known as the milkbar, really good there in the summer

Sounds good Leg, Harry Ramsdens are fantastic so it will be a good da regardless just with the food


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> Sim said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x=418263&y=442447&z=5&sv=418263,442447&st=4&ar=Y&mapp=newmap.srf&searchp=newsearch.srf&ax=418263&ay=442447
> ...


Sounds good to me 

Anyone got any short wave walkie-talkies? If not I will buy a couple from Tescos.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

B&Q have a set of 2 nice looking walky talkies for Â£20. I was gonna buy em but I know nowt about em.

I assume if I get those 2 they can talk to any other units regardless of make?


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Leg said:


> B&Q have a set of 2 nice looking walky talkies for Â£20. I was gonna buy em but I know nowt about em.
> 
> I assume if I get those 2 they can talk to any other units regardless of make?


http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?Mod ... doy=search

Something like the ones in the link work on 8 channels so providing they work on the same channels there should be no problem. It is just good to have them so that the front and rear cars can communicate


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

This is not looking especially mini  Looks as if we have the following *8* cars:

AndyRoo_TT
hemTT
Leg / Waylander
RS_QTT
MikeyG
Sim
geewceeTT
TTCool

Does anyone know just _how_ busy the place is at 1300 on a Saturday? Sounds dangerously like peak period to me? i.e. can you get served with not much queueing if you're taking out? (Never been a big fan of queueing myself).


----------



## 5 cw (Sep 27, 2005)

hi guys can you count me and the mrs in on this one.sounds like a good day out


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

AndyRoo_TT
hemTT
Leg / Waylander
RS_QTT
MikeyG
Sim
geewceeTT
TTCool
5 cw

*9!*: any more takers to break into double figures?


----------



## MARLY 13 (Feb 23, 2006)

God forgive me, you can add me down for the meet next week. 
Was supposed to be buying prezzies for the mrs bday (14th).
Looks like ill have to get the barry white out on the friday eve


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

MARLY 13 said:


> God forgive me, you can add me down for the meet next week.
> Was supposed to be buying prezzies for the mrs bday (14th).
> Looks like ill have to get the *barry white *out on the friday eve


Fond memories from 1978. 8)

Joe


----------



## MARLY 13 (Feb 23, 2006)

Your my first, my last , my AUDI THING :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

MARLY 13 said:


> Your my first, my last , my AUDI THING :lol:


 :lol: Brilliant :lol: Best Album Barry White - The Man.


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

This is the route that's been suggested (agreed?).

I'd be interested in whether the link below to a Google Earth kmz file works? i.e. if you click it, are you taken to Google Earth with the route shown as a blue line, with seven waypoints on it, as in the graphic?










The Google Earth link....if you have Google Earth installed, it ought to either just open, or pop up an 'Open with...' box...
Harry Ramsden route

Does it work? Seems to in 'Preview' ...


----------



## geewceeTT (Aug 7, 2005)

Yer it works....great stuff :lol:


----------



## 5 cw (Sep 27, 2005)

google world always puts a  on my face .
looks a good run guys


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Looks good, hope I get my car back in time. :?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

My brothers gonna come in his Lotus if thats ok.

I think he just likes Ramsdens Chips.


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

(Insert sucking breath through teeth noice here...)...dilute the marque 

But of course - this is getting to be quite a big meet 8)


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Fish and Chips [smiley=chef.gif] at 1. Yum Yum.

A Lotus :roll: :wink:


----------



## geewceeTT (Aug 7, 2005)

Leg said:


> My brothers gonna come in his Lotus if thats ok.


He'll have to stand aside when we take car group photos :wink:


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

geewceeTT said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > My brothers gonna come in his Lotus if thats ok.
> ...


Don't worry he will still be playing catch up :wink:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Sim said:


> Looks good, hope I get my car back in time. :?


You could have picked a day I wasn't working :? 
Whats up with the car?


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Wallsendmag II said:


> Sim said:
> 
> 
> > Looks good, hope I get my car back in time. :?
> ...


I have had some problems with it and will post soon...


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Sim said:


> geewceeTT said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


He will m8, he cant drive for shit as his now 2 piece VX220 Turbo will testify. I knew they didnt come with trees embedded in them as standard! lol.

Gonna be crowded at Ramsdens, Harewood House isnt too far, we could go onto there if we needed more room.....


----------



## Waylander (Feb 24, 2006)

sounds like its gunna be one hell of a meet

personally cant wait for them fish n chips, anyone know what the weathers gunna be like?


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Waylander said:


> sounds like its gunna be one hell of a meet
> 
> personally cant wait for them fish n chips, anyone know what the weathers gunna be like?


Raining 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/5day.shtml?id=2575


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Sim said:


> Waylander said:
> 
> 
> > sounds like its gunna be one hell of a meet
> ...


Snowing now


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2006)

I wouldnt trust that 5 day forecast from the BBC - last week I checked my area and it had 5 big sunshines for the full week- ended up with a fair few inches of snow :? reliable pansies

Can I suggest that the Google Earth course is a bit dodgy, The route turns left near Menston to get to the Cow & Calf and not on the A65 - this way has lots of annoying speed bumps which I wouldnt want to go on (and im sure Leg wouldnt be keen either!). It used to be the best road ever (with a hump in the road to get 'air' if travelling over 60.
So, if we stick to the A65 through Menston, Burley-in-W.dale (dual carriageway), then into Ilkley town centre, then up to the Cow & Calf, would be a lot better IMO


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2006)

update: current forecasts show heavy snow on Saturday

Also, after the A59, do you think those yanks at Menwith Hill will let us take a few photos near the base with the golf balls in the background?


----------



## Waylander (Feb 24, 2006)

ahhhh bloody hell, still be good non the less, bing some wipes so we can dry th cars off, wont be rainnig all day lol get some pics then.

the giant Golf Balls looks good lol


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

just got a set of these ready...


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Leg said:


> just got a set of these ready...


Nice move, where did you get them B&Q :?:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Sim said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > just got a set of these ready...
> ...


aye Â£25, dont let em tell u Â£35, when they ring em thru they are Â£25


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

List of people so far:
AndyRoo_TT 
hemTT 
Leg / Waylander 
Leg's cousin (Lotus in our rear view mirror)  
RS_QTT 
MikeyG 
Sim 
geewceeTT 
TTCool 
5 cw
MARLY 13

*11* so far - not bad for a mini-meet


----------



## MARLY 13 (Feb 23, 2006)

Andy, do you think there is enuff parking at H/Rs for 11, bearing in mind the time of day and forecast :?: 
Marly.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

MARLY 13 said:


> Andy, do you think there is enuff parking at H/Rs for 11, bearing in mind the time of day and forecast :?:
> Marly.


they have an overflow car park which should be open at w/ends if its busy. its been quite a while since i've been there though :?


----------



## MARLY 13 (Feb 23, 2006)

No worries , catch you tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

MARLY 13 said:


> No worries , catch you tomorrow


ok cya then!


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi everybody

I understand there is heavy snow forecast for the Leeds area on Saturday. Is the cruise still on?

Urgent info needed at this late stage.

Joe


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

Well I'm going and at least a few others have said in the last couple of days that they're going - so yes!


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> I wouldnt trust that 5 day forecast from the BBC - last week I checked my area and it had 5 big sunshines for the full week- ended up with a fair few inches of snow :? reliable pansies
> 
> Can I suggest that the Google Earth course is a bit dodgy, The route turns left near Menston to get to the Cow & Calf and not on the A65 - this way has lots of annoying speed bumps which I wouldnt want to go on (and im sure Leg wouldnt be keen either!). It used to be the best road ever (with a hump in the road to get 'air' if travelling over 60.
> So, if we stick to the A65 through Menston, Burley-in-W.dale (dual carriageway), then into Ilkley town centre, then up to the Cow & Calf, would be a lot better IMO


I'm convinced! Don't like speed bumps - I just put that road in since it looked good on the map and I drive along the other one all the time (and to get to the Cow and Calf, which had been mentioned).


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> update: current forecasts show heavy snow on Saturday
> 
> Also, after the A59, do you think those yanks at Menwith Hill will let us take a few photos near the base with the golf balls in the background?


I tried that a few weeks back - hard to get parked in a good place with them in the background :-(


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> List of people so far:
> AndyRoo_TT
> hemTT
> Leg / Waylander
> ...


Brother, not cousin, my cousins a nancy git and i cant stick him the tosser, ignorant dumbass he is and I ca..... Err sorry went off on one there. :lol:

Snow is forecast for Saturday *night *guys day should (no guarantees) but SHOULD be clear.

2-3 of us meeting at Audi Bradford at 12:15 then driving up if anyone wants to meet up there for the drive up.

Right half six, off to wash the car....


----------



## geewceeTT (Aug 7, 2005)

Leg said:


> 2-3 of us meeting at Audi Bradford at 12:15 then driving up if anyone wants to meet up there for the drive up.
> 
> Right half six, off to wash the car....


Im in bradford at 10am this morning but I have a quick job to do. So I may meet you at Audi - but dont wait there too long for me.
Cya'll soon


----------



## RS_QTT (Feb 5, 2006)

See you there at 12.15 Leg


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

defo guys, looking forward to it, have to go to audi this morning tho, 1st stone chip, noticed when i was washing, left wing, on the arch, tiny but being black its noticeable, [email protected]!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

See you at HR at 1


----------



## RS_QTT (Feb 5, 2006)

An excellent day and drive out for 1 1st mini meet. Who has the photos?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Uploading em now.

Some nice motors, especially liked RS's Tango mobile!

Good to meet everyone, nice bunch of people but could someone arrange for the heating to be on next time, bloody freezing standing around!!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

ere we go.....


----------



## Waylander (Feb 24, 2006)

haha 

Some good moments watching you guys ahead in the cars.

Glad a met you all 2. Was a nice day part from it being bloody freezing lol


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Folks

Thank you all for a very enjoyable cruise and food. HR fish and chips 8) . It was nice to meet all of you and we hope to meet all of you again, soon, April 2nd? along with many more members  Scenery was nice, and cars were well turned out, especially mine :lol: :lol:

Joe & Jude


----------



## geewceeTT (Aug 7, 2005)

A great day out and a fantastic cruising route.
I dare say some of us even went over 70mph but I wont mention names :lol: 
Can someone in the know post the exact route we took as it was so good I'd love to do it again!


----------



## MARLY 13 (Feb 23, 2006)

Good to meet you all and put names to cars/faces.  
Parking in abundance , great food and even a donut or two, courtesy of legs bro :lol: 
Hope you all made it home okay.......even if some of us ..(cough) ..arrived home..... alot ealier than the rest :wink: 
MORAL OF THE DAY: MUST TRY HARDER


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

Hi All,

Thanks for an excellent afternoon out. Good to meet you all and add real names to the forum names 

Looking forward to the 2nd April.

Mike and FranÃ§oise

p.s. Who was in the Avus car at HR - and what happened to you?!

Some similar pics...


----------



## Waylander (Feb 24, 2006)

we were tramming at a ton up one of the roads for sure lolol nice pictures there mate


----------



## MARLY 13 (Feb 23, 2006)

Mickey G. The last thing i saw was the back of legs car go thru some traffic lights b/hind a red tt in Ilkley i think ...and the rest as they say is history  
So i took my sorry a..e home ....via the long route  
Marly.


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

geewceeTT said:


> A great day out and a fantastic cruising route.
> I dare say some of us even went over 70mph but I wont mention names :lol:


Over 70; in a 60 limit? I'm sure you must be mistaken ;-)



geewceeTT said:


> Can someone in the know post the exact route we took as it was so good I'd love to do it again!


Here it is as a picture. The link should take you to the zoomable route on Google Earth (I've missed out that nice car park, with its friendly local, in Otley I'm afraid :lol: ) (The Optimax station we drove past is included for Leg's benefit ... :roll: )

http://www.seaofvapours.co.uk/TT/harryramsdensactual.kmz


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

MARLY 13 said:


> Mickey G. The last thing i saw was the back of legs car go thru some traffic lights b/hind a red tt in Ilkley i think ...and the rest as they say is history
> So i took my sorry a..e home ....via the long route
> Marly.


 :?

Methinks convoys through Ilkley and Otley have some serious disadvantages 

Hope to see you on the 2nd then. The long range forecast (which I just wrote) is for sunshine and blue skies - ideal for standing around looking at cars and no white stuff falling out of the sky ('French imports are not well suited to low temperatures!)

Mike


----------



## Waylander (Feb 24, 2006)

Conveys today were genrally pretty bad lol losing people all day


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Waylander said:


> Conveys today were genrally pretty bad lol losing people all day


That is the advantage of radios ,,, we wait where/ when possible for the last [tail gunner] never lost anyone yet :wink: :wink: :wink: 
This is why the best tail gunner is usually an experienced cruiser same as the lead one :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

davidg said:


> Waylander said:
> 
> 
> > Conveys today were genrally pretty bad lol losing people all day
> ...


It's also the advantage of everyone knowing where they're aiming for; and having a pre-planned, reconnoitred route; and not going through medium sized towns at busy periods, I suspect :roll: Still, 'on the fly route-finding' is entertaining in its own way!!!

One person was lost (temporarily) following a TT who wasn't in our group :lol: I think we (temporarily) lost a couple more when our tail-man stopped to re-fuel.... [smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## Waylander (Feb 24, 2006)

hahah 

first time for me, and i was a passanger, some funny moments watching all the TT's over taking on those hills, one silver TT just got past with another car coming close on the other side lol Amused me n leg lol


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

MikeyG said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > Waylander said:
> ...


Yeh route notes ,maps , mob no ,radios, all make it better ,, as for towns , traffic lights, junctions ,, nothing you can do about that , but wait for the last car  
We shall see on the 2nd :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: & yes it is very hard to do with more cars :?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

MARLY 13 said:


> Mickey G. The last thing i saw was the back of legs car go thru some traffic lights b/hind a red tt in Ilkley i think ...and the rest as they say is history
> So i took my sorry a..e home ....via the long route
> Marly.


we realised we had lost them and pulled over, u must have sailed past while I was on the phone to my brother getting the crappest directions ever from him, James (Boxster) sorted me out.

Nothing like being in the middle of nowhere with '5miles' showing on your fuel readout and no a gas station in sight.......

dunno what Ways on about, we kept within the speed limit all day, and ill not have it said that we didnt, responsible adults TT owners.....as for Lotus owners, well, I'm sure hes adopted.


----------



## geewceeTT (Aug 7, 2005)

MikeyG, thanks for posting the route, much appreciated.


----------



## Waylander (Feb 24, 2006)

You TT owners are crap liers 

ok ok ok but its nice to say you went faster than what you actually did


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2006)

hey guys, bit delayed (again) *cough* but was a great day out! My first meet and im sure it wont be the last! Great meeting you all and putting faces to the names that pop up every day here on the forum 

I have a few pics im going to upload and also this video which I made which is an autoslide thingy with some good music in the background - its just 26MB so I hope I can upload easily!

I say we make this a regular thing? maybe once every 2 months? Next time mob-numbers and a map would help


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> I have a few pics im going to upload and also this video which I made which is an autoslide thingy with some good music in the background - its just 26MB so I hope I can upload easily!
> 
> I say we make this a regular thing? maybe once every 2 months? Next time mob-numbers and a map would help


Look forward to seeing the video (and pics) 

I'd be up for making it fairly regular - 2 months sounds reasonable. I'd also be willing to assist with/do some route-planning things. Does BMX (?) want to do this stuff - isn't he the Yorkshire Rep? Discuss at 2nd April meet maybe?


----------



## hemTT (Oct 12, 2004)

glad you all had a good time. Shame i had to stop of in Bahrain on the way back so i arrived in the UK on the 11th.

Nevermind, see you at the April one.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Good day out and really nice to meet everyone.

I will upload some photos once I get a chance. A regular meet would be good, but a different venue and route everytime would be welcomed. Those fish and chips were just too nice and we will all end up too fat to fit in our TTs.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2006)

photos uploaded - http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=58963


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2006)

VIDEO: http://www.badongo.com/vid.php?file=Yorkshire+TT+meet+11-03-06__2006-03-13_0060311vid.mpg


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

Sim said:


> A regular meet would be good, but a different venue and route everytime would be welcomed.


I agree on both those points. Should be easy to come up with a new set of meeting places and routes every couple of months, particularly if we make the (rash?) assumption that meeting somewhere North and West of Leeds is a good plan, due to there being a lot of great roads and scenery and a good selection of country pubs with car parks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2006)

shall we pencil in May 13th?

re: new route - Baildon Moor is nice - not far from Harry Ramsdens

Harewood house would be a good place to take photo's - although dependant on entry (fee maybe payable)

Bolton Abbey is good - with a decent sized pub around the corner (forgot the name) with *big* car park

anyone else got suggestions?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> shall we pencil in May 13th?
> 
> re: new route - Baildon Moor is nice - not far from Harry Ramsdens
> 
> ...


The devonshire arms is just before Bolton abbey ,, the April 2nd meet :wink: :wink: :wink:

Hope you all got the BIG TTOC meet in your diary's JULY 16TH


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> shall we pencil in May 13th?


That's Saturday. On this last mini-meet, quite a few people said they could do Sundays, but not Saturdays. I don't mind either way, but how about alternating between Sat and Sun?



AndyRoo_TT said:


> re: new route - Baildon Moor is nice - not far from Harry Ramsdens


Nice place, yes. Bit near to built-up areas though - inevitably involves driving through lots of slow, trafficky bits doesn't it?



AndyRoo_TT said:


> Harewood house would be a good place to take photo's - although dependant on entry (fee maybe payable)


Excellent place to take photos, but I'm guessing that the fee at Harewood is payable prior to parking, in which case this is an expensive option since it's Â£10.90 per adult at weekends, and that's for the cheap ticket, not including the house 



AndyRoo_TT said:


> Bolton Abbey is good - with a decent sized pub around the corner (forgot the name) with *big* car park
> 
> anyone else got suggestions?


That's probably the Devonshire Arms, where we're meeting on 2nd April? 
There's also the Craven Heifer, just North of Skipton on the Grassington road - huge looking pub, so presumably has a big car park - I'll check next time I pass by it. From either of those places, there are lots of circuits we could do up into the dales North of the A59 (without duplicating the 2nd April meet).


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

looks like you had a great day, good numbers too.

i wish i could have made it 

cant wait to see everyone on the 2nd and have a good blast out. :twisted:


----------

